# What's the best way to get STEROID in U.S?



## Big Saeed (May 4, 2016)

YES. WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO GET STEROID IN U.S ?

Do you recommend website or something>>?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2016)

Go to a country where they are legal, buy as much as you can, and smuggle them back to the US in your anal cavity. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Seeker (May 4, 2016)

Lol @ some  of these people. I have no other words


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2016)

You need Tillacle Labs. 

Best quality LNE you will ever experience.


----------



## bugman (May 4, 2016)

Wait.. what?  All we had to do is ask??   WTF guys...  I've been doing this all wrong.


----------



## ironhardempress (May 4, 2016)

I think capitalization of all words in a query is the key


----------



## LeanHerm (May 4, 2016)

Best way is go to your local grocery store and stock up on chicken. Gains for days.


----------



## tunafisherman (May 4, 2016)

I hear smuggling up your butt is a good way, i'm not a fan of anything going near my ass, so I haven't tried it.  

I think the best way is to lobby congress and have them removed from controlled substances...


----------



## Tren4Life (May 4, 2016)

Big Saeed said:


> YES. WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO GET STEROID IN U.S ?
> 
> Do you recommend website or something>>?



How about this sight.


----------



## ToolSteel (May 4, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> How about this sigh


Your link doesn't work. Prolly typed it wrong from your jitterbug. 
:32 (19):


----------



## DF (May 4, 2016)

Find the biggest guy in the gym.  Follow him home & take his shit.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 4, 2016)

Go to the doctor and ask him to prescribe it then you can get them from wal-mart


----------



## Dex (May 4, 2016)

The best way is to find a girlfriend who has her MD, DO, NP or PA and have her write you a script. Don't be picky either...she can be a fatty. Just get those scripts.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2016)

I grow my own.


----------



## motown1002 (May 4, 2016)

You can find them in the organic section at the grocery store.  They are normally kept beside the hog balls.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 4, 2016)

motown1002 said:


> They are normally kept beside the hog balls.



Who wee, now you're talkin!

Rasle me up some hag maws and chittlins!


----------



## Jada (May 4, 2016)

I go to my local family dollar


----------



## dongerlord33 (May 4, 2016)

Big Saeed said:


> YES. WHAT'S THE BEST WAY TO GET STEROID IN U.S ?
> 
> Do you recommend website or something>>?



Have you Craigslist?


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

the pharmacy


----------



## gh0st (May 4, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> I hear smuggling up your butt is a good way, i'm not a fan of anything going near my ass, so I haven't tried it.
> 
> I think the best way is to lobby congress and have them removed from controlled substances...



By far the best way. If you cant fit 100 amps up your rear then you have no biz being on steroids


----------



## stonetag (May 5, 2016)

Me need steroid product, get now, tell source......fuk


----------



## snake (May 5, 2016)

I get mine from DocDePanda187123 but(t) it tastes kinda funny.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 5, 2016)

keister stash it


----------



## RichPopeye (May 5, 2016)

Good to see Bigmike throw a dog bone. 
Empirelabs.com will definitely make you SOLID!
WHATCA WAITING FOR!


----------



## Armenian (May 7, 2016)

Start a YouTube channel, gain followers, go to expos slap box the rich piana' of the industry and wait


----------



## thqmas (May 8, 2016)

Getting steroids in the US is no biggy. Tell your doctor you have asthma. You can get Aerospan, Alvesco, Asmanex, Flovent, Pulmicort, Qvar. All are consider top notch steroids.

I heard that Qvar is good for the cutting phase.


----------



## SoCalMk6GTI (May 8, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> I grow my own.



Seed source to plant my own Gear tree...???

Lol


----------



## cghmid (May 9, 2016)

I've heard from friends that unclez.net is pretty good. Haven't checked it out yet, myself.


----------



## thqmas (May 9, 2016)

cghmid said:


> I've heard from friends that *******.net is pretty good. Haven't checked it out yet, myself.



That's exactly the problem. You heard it from friends and what do they know? Don't mean to disrespect man, but how can they tell that it's "pretty good"? Blood tests? Lab tests? What?

I won't share my thoughts on the dude, but buyers beware.

It's like when you see jokes on boards about getting lettuce in the mail and about socks filled with peanut butter being violated. There is a whole "behind the curtains" scene that you might not be aware of...

So, it's a big NoGo to the link you posted.


----------



## gh0st (May 10, 2016)

cghmid said:


> I've heard from friends that ********** is pretty good. Haven't checked it out yet, myself.



lmao....great first post bro
 you made my day! haha
 You will do great hear!


----------



## Kuankung (May 10, 2016)

Go visit ur doctor post cycle


----------



## pg8629 (May 24, 2016)

Go to Dr and ask for a script


----------

